# Tug Applegarth 1960



## debliv

Hi This is my first post!!

I am looking for any information on the Tug Applegarth which sank on the Mersey in 1960. My Grandad died on the tug and my mum was only 12 and doesnt really remember the media coverage although she does remember 1 headline naming him saying 'he died at his post'

any info would be appreciated


----------



## danube4

Hi debliv.
Try this. 

www.danieladamson.co.uk/towline/TL11_February2007.pdf

scroll down for Applegarth.

All the best.

Barney.


----------



## treeve

The URL is incomplete.
Go to
http://www.danieladamson.co.uk/towline/towline.htm
and open February 2007 issue


----------



## BillH

APPLEGARTH (1951 - 1971)

O.N. 183807. 231g. 103'1" x 24'8" x 11'10"oa.
T.3-cyl. (16", 25" & 42" x 30") engine manufactured by the shipbuilder. 1,120 ihp. 13 tons bollard pull.10 kts.


28.12.1950: Launched by A. Hall & Company Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 739) for Rea Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool. 
24.4.1951: Completed. Registered at Liverpool. 
19.8.1954: Left Canning Dry Dock, Liverpool after overhaul and was found to be filling with water, subsequently sinking in the Canning Dock. 
22.8.1954: Raised and returned for repair. 
9.1956: Converted to burn oil fuel. 
13.1.1960: Sank with the loss of her entire crew, whilst assisting PERTHSHIRE 10,496g. /36. 
28.1.1960: Raised and sent for repairs which lasted 6 months. 
1971: Sold to Holyhead Towing Ltd., Anglesey, and renamed AFON CEFNI. Registered at Liverpool. 
1973: Sold to Maritime Commercial Enterprises, Greece, and renamed ACHILLES. 
1975: Sold to Nicolas E. Vernicos Shipping Company Ltd., Greece and renamed VERNICOS CHRISTINE. 
1980: Sold to Kyriakou Brothers & Goutis, Greece for demolition at Perama. 10.1980: Work commenced.


----------



## scorcher

Hello debliv and welcome. I have uploaded a photo of APPLEGARTH as 
V.CHRISTINA . link here; http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=516


----------



## scorcher

BillH said:


> APPLEGARTH (1951 - 1971)
> 
> Hello BillH I hope you don't mind if I copy and paste these details to
> my photo of her as V.CHRISTINA ? (As her name appears on her hull.


----------



## BillH

scorcher said:


> BillH said:
> 
> 
> 
> APPLEGARTH (1951 - 1971)
> 
> Hello BillH I hope you don't mind if I copy and paste these details to
> my photo of her as V.CHRISTINA ? (As her name appears on her hull.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem with that
Click to expand...


----------



## scorcher

Cheers! BillH


----------



## stormyfairweather

i know i am late writing on this post, but i have only just joined.
I am reserching the applegarth myself as i want to build a model replica. My husbands great uncle also died when the perthshire rolled her.
There was a write up this year in the liverpool echo for the 50th anniversery. It maybe usful getting in touch.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *stormyfairweathe*r and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## corinthic

*Applegarth*

This is a bit late for the original posting, but if anyone is still out there, go to http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=applegarth&index=100657 and you'll find a General Arrangement drawing. There will probably be other drawings in the srchive which is pretty extensive. If you feed back information to the website it will be updated with any new information.
Regards.


----------



## melliget

Two small articles from The Times on the loss of the Applegarth attached.

From the National Archives:

Piece BT 239/474
Scope and content: SS Applegarth O.N.183807 and SS Perthshire O.N.164087: River Mersey 13 Jan 1960
Note: with photographs
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATLN=6&Highlight=,APPLEGARTH&accessmethod=0


regards,

Martin


----------



## R.P.M. O'HANLON

*Tug Applegarth*

I worked on the tug boats in 1960 and tied up alongside the Applegarth one Novemember evening. The next morning the Applegarth had gone, leaving the previous night to berth the Aberdeenshire into Birkenhead Docks. Sadly, the ship was steaming too fast and pulled the Applegrath over.

If you would care for a more complete story perhaps you will email me direct:

[email protected]

Best regards,

Bob O'Hanlon


----------



## BillH

R.P.M. O'HANLON said:


> I worked on the tug boats in 1960 and tied up alongside the Applegarth one Novemember evening. The next morning the Applegarth had gone, leaving the previous night to berth the Aberdeenshire into Birkenhead Docks. Sadly, the ship was steaming too fast and pulled the Applegrath over.
> 
> If you would care for a more complete story perhaps you will email me direct:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Bob O'Hanlon



Bob,

As stated earlier in the thread, it was the PERTHSHIRE, that rolled her over.

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I remember the incident well, there was a friend of mine, Johnny Dolphin, who was a trimmer on the Applegarth at the time, and was one of those who perished.
The Perthshire, meanwhile went to her berth in Vittoria Dock, and a nightshift of dockers boarded her to commence working cargo.
One of the deckhands was trapped by a loop in the runner while preparing the derricks, and hauled through the winch.
So the Perthshire was responsible for several deaths that night.

There are several photos of the Applegarth in the gallery, including one taken in Bidston drydock after she was raised.
Pat
(Sad)


----------



## RayL

As a 15-year-old lad working in a Liverpool office, I well remember being deeply shocked by this sad event. It was horrible to go down and look at the familiar sight of the dark waters of the Mersey and know that it was now concealing the results of this ghastly tragedy.

An aside: a year or two before this tragedy the future pop singer Billy Fury (real name Ron Wycherley) was a crew member in a Mersey tug boat; this one for all I know.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

RayL said:


> As a 15-year-old lad working in a Liverpool office, I well remember being deeply shocked by this sad event. It was horrible to go down and look at the familiar sight of the dark waters of the Mersey and know that it was now concealing the results of this ghastly tragedy.
> 
> An aside: a year or two before this tragedy the future pop singer Billy Fury (real name Ron Wycherley) was a crew member in a Mersey tug boat; this one for all I know.


RayL, 
Billy Fury worked on Alexandra Towing Co's 'Formby' for about two years, before he got off and went into showbiz.
regards,
Pat


----------



## Alan Hughes

I have just joined the forum and my brother Derek Hughes died on the Applegarth. I have a copy of the investigation report from The National Archive if anyone is interested please get in touch.

As stated above the Perthshire was going too fast but was cleared in the investigation of any wrong doing.


----------



## RayL

Hi Alan,

My deepest sympathy for the sad loss of your brother Derek.

Isn't that the law all over! Evidence comes to light that something was responsible for the disaster but the powers that be inexplicably exonerate them. It's as though they don't want to make those responsible feel their guilt, but the other side of the coin is that such kindness leaves the tragedy-struck families without justice.


----------



## starfishbird

*May Be You Can Help?*



Alan Hughes said:


> I have just joined the forum and my brother Derek Hughes died on the Applegarth. I have a copy of the investigation report from The National Archive if anyone is interested please get in touch.
> 
> As stated above the Perthshire was going too fast but was cleared in the investigation of any wrong doing.


Hi Alan

I believe one of my relatives perished on the Applegarth and his surname could have been Hughes as we think they were originally Welsh. My Mum only remembers knowing him as Uncle Lot.
Wondered whether you can assist further?

Many thanks


----------



## Pamela Smith

My brother was John Dolphin who died on the Applegarth. He was 19 years old, the youngest of the crew. His tug was the Rosegarth, but he (and I believe captain Fenby) were moved to the Applegarth to cover illness. He shouldn’t have even been on the tug. I was 14 at the time, the first my parents knew of the tragedy was when a newspaper reporter knocked at the door late that evening requesting if they had a photo of him as he had been in an accident. Disgraceful how they found out. My parents and I never got over the tragedy.


----------



## dalesman

Hi debliv, my first contact also. Your Father (Dad) must be Richard Fenby an old college friend of mine at the time of you losing your Grandfather which I still remember. Please to remember me to your Dad. Richard may remember me from college days, my name is Haydn George.


----------



## missy74

debliv said:


> Hi This is my first post!!
> 
> I am looking for any information on the Tug Applegarth which sank on the Mersey in 1960. My Grandad died on the tug and my mum was only 12 and doesnt really remember the media coverage although she does remember 1 headline naming him saying 'he died at his post'
> 
> any info would be appreciated


hi
my great uncle skippered the applegarth at some point before it sank.
i am also researching so if i can be of any help please let me know.


----------



## missy74

thanks for the great info on this thread.


----------



## childsgrandaughter

debliv said:


> Hi This is my first post!!
> 
> I am looking for any information on the Tug Applegarth which sank on the Mersey in 1960. My Grandad died on the tug and my mum was only 12 and doesnt really remember the media coverage although she does remember 1 headline naming him saying 'he died at his post'
> 
> any info would be appreciated


My grandad also died that night. He was John Childs, the stoker. The ‘ man from the echo’ told my mum and nan as they got to her before the towing company. What a way to find out your dad is dead, she was only ten. Happy to share anything I have on the incident but there is some in this site and limited available.


----------

